# Correct install method on a DuroMax XP13000EH generator ?



## Deeegzz (Apr 5, 2021)

cj in alaska said:


> I have purchased a Reliance TWB2006DR transfer panel with 200 amp breaker to 60amp breaker to transfer power from the 50 amp plug in side of the DuroMax. But 2 questions are important. Can a 200 amp main breaker at meter near road work with the 200 amp breaker in transfer panel ?. Can a system work and operate with 2 main breakers at 200 amp each on the same line ?..Some say no others don't clarify the problems. Next since the transfer panel mounted on the outside wall on the house will be the connection point for the 50 amp cord with plugin going to the Reliance panel from the DuroMax and has a separate grounding rod next to the generator that is self contained 15 feet from transfer panel,and according to several post states to " NOT USE THE BONDING SCREW " in the RELIANCE PANEL ,since it is not the first source of the power connection at the main supply. IS THIS CORRECT ?. I want to have everything ready with TRANSFER PANEL mounted and 50amp plug in wired and have a inspection by the local power company approve the system..


Are you an electrician?


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

So much unknown, 
Have you gotten the POCO specs? The AHJ specs? Since this could be service equipment does it meet the POCO's standards? You need an electrical contractor before you blunder into hurting someone or letting the magic out of the equipment.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Does the portable generator have a gfci protected main? This can be a problem with interlock panels. Where is the service and what code cycle are you on?


----------



## cj in alaska (2 mo ago)

nrp3 said:


> Does the portable generator have a gfci protected main? This can be a problem with interlock panels. Where is the service and what code cycle are you on?


Only the standard 3 prong plug in receptacle on generator panel is GFI. the main breakers are not GFI. Tomorrow I will be talking with the local power company in the MatSu Valley. the town district is Wasilla.. The service pole is 200 feet from the house next to the road and a service stand with meter and mains is located 10 feet from the pole. I rewired the entire house indoor service panel years back and moved it to another location . I can do the basics and it passed no problem. But it does not make sense to have a main breaker out at the road and at the transfer box. I will check with the tech dept tomorrow. Nobody around this weekend and thought I would reach out there and confirm what I read.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.


If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.


Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to Register.


We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

